# paslode IM90i, has it got more grunt?



## aus_chippie (Sep 8, 2011)

Hey lads, I know for a fact that the standard paslode gas framers struggle to sink nails into hardwood, and I know that it is not realistic to buy a gas framer expecting it to drive nails through hardwood, but it would be nice to know if the.new Im90i could do it.. so has anyone used this gun and what are its advantages over the standard impulse framer? Thanks for any info, appreciate it


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

looks pretty cool....

No idea if it makes it more powerful....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ots29uE-qL4


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Great sci-fi presentation. But even there, they show you needing two hands to use it. :laughing:


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

My good friend is the Paslode rep for Canada and I have had the luxury of playing around with the Im90 and I will say first hand- it has a ton of power and will put the cf325 in its place.


----------



## aus_chippie (Sep 8, 2011)

Mike- said:


> My good friend is the Paslode rep for Canada and I have had the luxury of playing around with the Im90 and I will say first hand- it has a ton of power and will put the cf325 in its place.


Is it light enough to hold it in one hand and skew a nail at head height or above, ARM outstretched? Cheers


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

From the looks of everything on google I have read it seem it's a little bit more powerful but the main thing is the temp range they work in. Can't say I need that feature because I ain't ever working in those temps but for guys who do I bet that's a nice upgrade over the standard gun.

But on the power side I would be surprised if it had enough power to shoot through hardwoods. The standard gun only just about does softwoods.


----------



## Tj1004 (Oct 18, 2011)

It looks good. With the former Paslode airless guns, it wasnt the weight that was so bad, it was the pressure it took to depress the plunger that made some one handed nailing tasks a pain. Its still mighty nice not having to drag a hose around. There are plenty of times when i have to go back and sink some 16d's by hand though, it gets old. If this new gun has these improvements it may be a killer gun


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

We use the gas Passloads for remodel work and small to med. jobs. 

Framing up additions and large jobs nothing beats air for speed..... yet. 

My .02


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

I have also used the im90i up here in Canada, i have 3 of them dropped off by our local paslode rep. We framed 2 2500+ and they did the job just fine  even shooting into lvl. But i have to tell you for the extra money on the extended magazine would be well worth it. Loading 2 strips into a cordless nailer just made it all the more appealing. I probably would have switch to them for full time framing but the nails were too hard to get in my area, as of last year. But all the same great gun and definately a step in the right direction as far as cordless framing nailers are concerned. Hope my 2 cents helps.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

CanningCustom said:


> I have also used the im90i up here in Canada, i have 3 of them dropped off by our local paslode rep. We framed 2 2500+ and they did the job just fine  even shooting into lvl. But i have to tell you for the extra money on the extended magazine would be well worth it. Loading 2 strips into a cordless nailer just made it all the more appealing. I probably would have switch to them for full time framing but the nails were too hard to get in my area, as of last year. But all the same great gun and definately a step in the right direction as far as cordless framing nailers are concerned. Hope my 2 cents helps.


You can't get paslode nails?! Or you couldn't get the nails+gas charge? Im pretty sure they are selling the im90i gas charge seperately now.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

CanningCustom said:


> I have also used the im90i up here in Canada, i have 3 of them dropped off by our local paslode rep. We framed 2 2500+ and they did the job just fine  even shooting into lvl. But i have to tell you for the extra money on the extended magazine would be well worth it. Loading 2 strips into a cordless nailer just made it all the more appealing. I probably would have switch to them for full time framing but the nails were too hard to get in my area, as of last year. But all the same great gun and definately a step in the right direction as far as cordless framing nailers are concerned. Hope my 2 cents helps.



i like the smell of paslode fuel :whistling


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

Brutus, yeah it was extremelt hard to get the gas nail combo box, and things still havent changed. Damn shame. You can not buy the fuel cell seperately for im90i. Still has to be in the box with nails. Package deal only.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

CanningCustom said:


> Brutus, yeah it was extremelt hard to get the gas nail combo box, and things still havent changed. Damn shame. You can not buy the fuel cell seperately for im90i. Still has to be in the box with nails. Package deal only.


ya think your rep would be able to hook ya up....

i got to use one with an extended mag a few weeks ago, made it so much better.


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

Oh dont get me wrong, all nails were on paslode's bill dropped off 20 boxes of nails/ fuel cell and 10 extra fuel cells. But when i was done the demo and wanted to buy those 3 guns off them, the only place to buy the nails was 45 minute drive


----------

